# Tour SoCal rides?



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

So as a newly transplanted Aussie in Pasadena, are there any group rides happening around the Tour days? At the TdU every day there are heaps of rides available to hook up with.

What's everyone doing?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

I am closer to San Diego and not familiar with the clubs up there but this is a pretty good list of weekly rides around socal (and some include the name of the organizing club if there is one). Maybe some of the local clubs up there have info on their websites or social media sites?

SoCalCycling.com Training Rides - SoCalCycling.com


----------

